# Anybody with 4G, is it worth it for you?



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Verizon or ATT, is it expensive? How's the coverage? What do you use it for? Is it worth it?
I'm considering getting one and adding it to our Verizon plan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people with Verizon are having trouble connecting to the service.  I haven't heard if anyone who has has been able to get this resolved.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have 4G on my fire but I do have it on my iPad and on my Smartphone. I use the 4G on the iPad on some trips, and I find it convenient, but not that vital when I have 4G on my smart phone. Besides the obvious of surfing and such and you have a spare moment, I use the 4G to look up information about destinations airplane flights and other things when traveling. I have also used it as a form of GPS with Google maps. The fire will not be as useful for that, my understanding is that no Fire has a GPS. But you can use it to look up all sorts of information about businesses, weather, or whatever else strikes your fancy. If you don't have a smartphone and can carry the Fire with you everywhere, I predict you'll like it. But if you have a smart phone, I think it will have convenience but not that much utility.

I cannot speak to AT&T's coverage, but the Verizon coverage is wonderful. 4G coverage is in nearly every city of any size, and slower coverage is available all over the place. On a trip, I was in a remote town of population 250 in the desert in Nevada and the nearest other town of similar small size was about 50 miles away, but even so I could get on the Internet and even surfed Kindle boards! Admittedly it was at dial-up speeds. But it was amazing in that desolate area to have Internet access.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't started a plan, yet.  It was worth it on my HD with that plan, but now there are choices of plans and I haven't started one, but I probably will.  Mine will be AT&T.

In the past year, with my HD 8.9", I certainly made use of the 4G at times when I was away from home, usually waiting for a patient, and couldn't use wifi anywhere.  Anyway, it did come in quite handy for me.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Let me know how it works out for you. I probably won't be getting one for months, as I'm happy with my HD 8.9 WiFi. But I don't have a cell phone, though my husband and daughters have iPhones, so I'm considering it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

At&T has options other than a monthly plan so if you will only need it sporadically, you would have that option.  If I remember correctly, one option is $25 for 1GB that is good for 3 months and doesn't renew.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's good to know. I have AT&T, but haven't used it yet. $25 for 3 months is fantastic. I used to pay $14.99 for 250 MB ? for each month on my iPad Mini. That was also AT&T.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a relatively new option with ATT and available for the ipads as well if you don't buy from ATT where you are signed up for a monthly data plan.    You should be able to see the different plan options from your device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: verizon -- I was browsing around with them the other day -- the Boy's phone is on its last legs so at some point we'll need to get him a new one and, when we do, our gradfathered unlimited data plan will no longer be available.  So I was checking to see what we'd need if that happened.  Anyway, it looked like it was pretty easy to just add a device, no matter where you bought it.  I think if I was getting a Verizon compatible 4G HDX, I'd start at Verizon in terms of getting it on the network.  I don't of course, have any idea about what the process looks like from the device itself.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I had no luck setting up the 4G from the HDX device itself.  
Error after error. We've had Verizon service for years, so I just added the device to our wireless account and it took an hour or so to activate. I'm using it now. Seems like a winner so far! _


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Magenta, how much did it cost to add to your Verizon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagentaSunset said:


> _I had no luck setting up the 4G from the HDX device itself.
> Error after error. We've had Verizon service for years, so I just added the device to our wireless account and it took an hour or so to activate. I'm using it now. Seems like a winner so far! _


That's good to know, Magenta . . . . . I'm still debating.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got an HDX today. I set up the 4g on the device and it worked fine. I went to settings, mobile network. Turned that on, and it brought me to a Verizon page where I chose what option I wanted and set up payment. 

There is the option to add the HDX to an existing Verizon account or set up a new account. I set up a new one.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I havent 4g yet but they said it's working pretty well  Will be upgrading soon


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

parakeetgirl said:


> I just got an HDX today. I set up the 4g on the device and it worked fine. I went to settings, mobile network. Turned that on, and it brought me to a Verizon page where I chose what option I wanted and set up payment.
> 
> There is the option to add the HDX to an existing Verizon account or set up a new account. I set up a new one.


One or two folks have reported issues when adding to an existing account -- or, at least, trying to do so from the device. Sounds like it works fine if it's a new account but, if you already have Verizon, it might be easier to add it via the Verizon site rather than from the device.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

To me, it's far from worth it. The speed difference is barley noticeable for my needs.


----------

